# B13 Front speaker install question..



## RL82 (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey guys, I'm new to the board. I'm coming over from the notorious supraforums having owned a MKII. Compared to those arrogant pricks, this board seems like it's full a bunch of cool people. Anyway, I recently purchased a 1994 B13 Coupe 5 speed and need new front speakers. I want to know if I have to take off the entire door panel to get to them, or does the lower section just remove by itself? Thanks in advance. -Rich-


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

You have to take the whole thing off. The screws around the door panel, two in the door handle, and the window crank. It should then lift up and out. The only way to remove the lower plastic piece is from backside of the door panel. 
Hope this helps 
Josh


----------



## RL82 (Dec 14, 2002)

Thanks alot Josh.... really appreciate it. -Rich-


----------

